

Ask HN: Setting up a dual server solution - anothermike

We are setting up dual Linode servers, one for Europe and one for North America. Can someone please point me to articles on how to route users to the appropriate server. This is a first for us. We will also want to back up both servers. Thanks.
======
jaddison
A starting point, maybe: <http://serverfault.com/questions/30567/geo-dns-
providers>

Otherwise:
[http://www.google.ca/search?aq=2&oq=geo+dns&gcx=c...](http://www.google.ca/search?aq=2&oq=geo+dns&gcx=c&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=geo+dns+service)

------
johnny22
this isn't really the right place for that. Try superuser or serverfault.

------
swah
Ask on their forums?

~~~
anothermike
Thanks for your help

